#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Facebook Trends Research for Safer Shopping

## Bhavya

Facebook has published a new research report for safer shopping during COVID-19 pandemic. The research report contains insights from the internal data from Facebook and survey data from third-party researches. Check out the research insights in the below infographics.

----------


## elena125

very helpful post to everyone. Facebook gives huge traffic to your website if you use it properly. Social media is a best way to grow your website traffic and ranking shortly.

----------

